# Sealer



## Taydeon (Jul 15, 2008)

what kind of sealer did you guys use when you built your wooden cage and where did u get it from?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 15, 2008)

exterior paint can work i tink. but yacht paint is good but expensive


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 15, 2008)

OHH i thought you meant for the edges.

I used an exterior house paint and used a generic bathroom caulking to seal the edges.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> I used an exterior house paint and used a generic bathroom caulking to seal the edges.


Ditto! Used Silicone II caulk.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 16, 2008)

I am using Drylock on the inside... Kilz on the outside...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 16, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> I am using Drylock on the inside... Kilz on the outside...



Kilz was what i used to prime it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > I am using Drylock on the inside... Kilz on the outside...
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Taydeon (Jul 16, 2008)

u can use drylok on wood?


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 19, 2008)

I used white paintable caulk from Lowes, the same stuff you use in bathrooms and the paint covers it up nice, ive had it on there since January and no problems so far at all. I think the Brand was DAP in a red and white tube. And I used Olympic Premium Interior Latex Semi-Gloss and just put it on really thick and then did 2-4 coats on it and theres alot of fumes that come off the paint the first few days and then I even let the basking lamp run inside it for about 3 days to let the paint fully fully dry on the inside and alot more fumes came out of it and after the third day it was just fine inside it and then I put the tegu in it and he did great. I didnt use the exterior because it said on it do not use indoors and in only a well ventilated area etc so i thought it would like kill me if it was in my living room cureing and relaesing proly double the fumes the interior paint did. So yeah...


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

I used an exterior latex paint, not oil based.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 19, 2008)

i wanted to seal wood in my crested viv i was wondering if polyurethane would work since im putting foam on all the walls for a naturalistic viv


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont see why not, just make sure more than one or two coats of it bc you dont want to have to re-do it in a couple years, but yeah it should make an excellent moisture barrier, thats what its used for primarily


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet thnx bro


----------

